# New Tank - Brown Algae



## Jaap

*New Tank - Brown Algae/Green Spot Algae/Thread Algae*

Hello,

I have trouble with brown algae on the second week of life of my new tank. Its now spreading on the rocks and Eleocharis Parvula.

Tank specifications - 60x30x45 70L
Lighting - Hagen Glo T5HO/48W - 8 Hours on
CO2 - Pressurised paintball cylinder
Filtration - Hydro/ 900 L/h
Fertilisation routine - EI

I have added 2 amano shrimp today. I can wipe off the algae from the glass but I can't do that on the rocks or eleocharis parvulus.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Jaap

It seems that the tank also is beginning to have green spots on the glass but also a few threads of algae 1-2cm long that are on the gravel,glass and a few plants. 

I have added Excell, reduced the light period from 8 to 7 hours, upped the CO2 from 1 bps to 2.5 bps.

Also when using the EI I need to add 7ml of my solution according to Jame's Planted tank but I think I might be dosing around 6ml. I will pump the solution 4 time instead of 3 which will give me around 8ml of the solution.

Sounds good?


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden

Brown alagae is diatom algae, it's one of algae that don't like much light. Best solution is to suck with the hose as much as You can, than use Amanos (two are not enough), in this tank at least 10 of them. You can also add otocinclus affinis, but amanos work better (if they are hungry).

Excell will not help.


----------



## Jaap

I have decreased the light from 48w to 24w. Is this a good thing to do? The sittuation is getting worse.


----------



## MochaLatte

NatureAquariumGarden said:


> Brown alagae is diatom algae, it's one of algae that don't like much light. Best solution is to suck with the hose as much as You can, than use Amanos (two are not enough), in this tank at least 10 of them. You can also add otocinclus affinis, but amanos work better (if they are hungry).
> 
> Excell will not help.


From what Nature says you need to increase the light as that particular algae does not like light. If you put less light it will make it grow more.


----------



## Emily6

Brown algae or diatoms are routine in a new tank- it typically clears itself up once it's spent all the new tank nutrients (silica I recall is a biggie). 

Alternatively, I have pretty good luck knocking it back with Excel. But if you have shrimp, you have to be REALLY careful. 

As previously mentioned, a lot of the clean-up critters like shrimp and ottos will eat it but it's a gamble on how much they'll consume relevant to how fast it's taking over. And you will need more than 2 shrimp. I find adding critters to solve problems to be a slippery slope but hey, many clean up critters are fun long term.

Let your filter establish itself too. Now's probably not a good time to go on a total cleaning spree (aside from direct algae removal).

Good luck! It will pass!


----------



## Jaap

Hello,

The tank is 3 weeks old now and it has Eleocharis Parvula. No fauna.

The tank is full of diatoms algae and a bit of hair algae. Now the glass is covered with green spot algae. 

I added 2 amanos a week ago but they died so I am not adding any more livestock yet untill I know whats wrong.

I am measuring Ph and Kh with those multipurpose strips and I get 6Kh and 6.8 Ph. I dont trust the readings though since they measure exactly the same when testing my tap water.

Any ideas on what to do? Is it because of the 48w T5HO?

Thanks


----------



## Jaap

Should I add a couple of otos or is it risky?

My kH hardness is between 7 and 8. Is this too high?


----------



## singolz

Emily6 said:


> Brown algae or diatoms are routine in a new tank- it typically clears itself up once it's spent all the new tank nutrients


just about every new tank experiences diatoms. co2 and more lighting typically rid of diatoms.

to be honest otos are pretty over rated when it comes to planted tanks (don't get me wrong I have them in my tank). otos honestly don't eat too much algae. it's just the size and they're cuteness that made them popular in the planted aquarium. that being said, snails are awesome algae removers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaap

singolz said:


> just about every new tank experiences diatoms. co2 and more lighting typically rid of diatoms.
> 
> to be honest otos are pretty over rated when it comes to planted tanks (don't get me wrong I have them in my tank). otos honestly don't eat too much algae. it's just the size and they're cuteness that made them popular in the planted aquarium. that being said, snails are awesome algae removers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people have advised me to lower my light not increase it. I am confused...


----------



## singolz

hadjici2 said:


> Some people have advised me to lower my light not increase it. I am confused...


do some research so you can answer it yourself. there are always mixed opinions online...

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
there are millions of links on algae

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins

Perhaps people are giving you the general advice for combating algae. Lower light does help reduce photosynthetic algae since it is a resource and they are getting less of it. However, diatom algae (brown algae) is not photosynthetic, it doesn't need light to live, it eats dirt in your tank. So even if it was pitch black it would still be alive. However, for some reason there is a correlation between having high light and having no brown algae. Perhaps it doesn't light high light? Who knows for sure but it seems high light causes brown algae to disappear.


----------



## Willfull

I went through the same thing when I set up my 125g. Leave the lights on, do a 25% water change every other day, get some fast growing stem plants in there, add a bristlenose pleco (they love brown algae), and pump in some CO2. You algae problem will start to decline and disappear in about a month. It just has to run its course. I actually like a bit of algae in my tank, it softens it and makes it look more natural. I let it grow on the back and side of my tanks and my fish nibble to their hearts content.


----------



## Jaap

I believe that the brow/diatoms algae is now gone! However I have the following problems:

1. Hair algae is observed to grow on the Eleocharis Parvula mostly situated in the four corners of the tank. I thought of water circulation but a 70 litre tank powered by a 900 L/h filter seems good enough to me. Plus I only have 24w over my tank at the moment.

2. I have noticed a small patch of cyanobacteria (BGA). I don't know what to do with this.

3. Hair algae grows on the glass.

4. The Eleocharis parvula doesn't seem to spread alot but it gets denser and denser in certain areas of the tank. For example it is very dense near the filter output but doesn't spread near the filre input. The best growth is exactly in the middle of the tank!

5. Some bundles of Eleocharis Parvula seems to have a good rooting system but others, mostly the ones affected by hair algae, seems to get plugged out very easily. 

P.S: I have increased my CO2 levels but maybe not enough and also I have increased my EI dosing so as to ensure adequate amount of nutrients e.g from 4 pumps to 5 pumps. Light levels were dropped from 48w to 24w and it seems that sometimes part of the tank is hit by direct sunlight which I took care of today.

Any advice people?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaap

Anyone? Help please?????????


----------



## carlschr

Am I having Deja vu, or have I already responded to this same post on TPT? (-:


----------



## Jaap

Hi,

this is the current sittuation of the tank, no growth, lots of hair algae and brown dead areas of the grass:
notice how in the middle of the tank the grass is the healthiest!



This is how CO2 gets distributed in the tank:



This is the bad hair algae:



This is the dead brown area of the grass:





What do you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## mrlbem

Somewhat related--but what is the algae that gives the tank water a greenish tint and how do you get rid of it?


----------



## Tom Higgs

When I first set my tank up it went thru various stages with brown algae, green, black beard... then once everything stabilized over a few months it all cleared up (but I used Excel to get rid of the BBA). I have found patience is the key; allow things to stabilize and maybe run their course. Constantly changing / tinkering will result in an unstable system (IMO)


----------



## DeChaoOrdo

Looking at the pictures, you seem to have an outbreak of cyanobacteria(the slimy buildup on the glass) and brown diatoms. The brown diatoms will clear up on their own overtime once they've used the silicates they feed on. The cyanobacteria most likely will fade as well, but may be early warning signs of bad things to come. In freshwater slime algae tends to indicate an excess of nitrogenous compounds which over time will transition into green spot/dust algae or filamentous algaes. The best way to control these is to reduce your light output through either photoperiod reduction or intensity of the light you're putting in the tank(windowscreen will do this nicely if the plants and CO2 in the tank would otherwise control them once developed).


----------

